# IUI cancelled - any hope out there ladies?



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Hello all,

In a bad mood today - got a surge on day 8 when still spotting from AF.  Had to go in today for a scan and found that the line was too thin to measure and only 1 miniscule folly.  So no IUI for me this month.  I'm confused and so is doctor - he just says it could be a blip as previous response was fine albeit BFN.  But it sure makes me feel blue.   

Has anyone had similar and ended up preggers?

All good news stories appreciated.

hugs and baby dust to you all.

A
x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I haven't had exactly the same experience but I did have a few cycles where I spotted around the time of ovulation when I was undergoing DIUI last year.  It really worried me as it wasn't something that had ever happened to me before and no-one could offer me any explanation for it.  However the clinic weren't at all concerned and didn't suggest any tests etc so in the end I put it down to the stress of the treatment affecting my hormones.  I did get my BFP despite a few months of this weird bleeding so although it's easier said than done, I'd try to just put it down to one of those things - as my clinic said, all women have a 'duff cycle' (their words not mine!) now and then, but most don't realise it because they aren't doing having the scans etc that we do.

Good luck for next month.

NM.


----------

